# Double smoked ham on the drum



## bbq bubba (Mar 22, 2008)

Got a 10# Picnic ham, scored the skin about a 1/4" deep





By imn88fan

Mixed up a rub consisting of brn sugar, paprika, salt, pepper, mustard powder, crushed cloves and garlic powder.




By imn88fan

Gave it a light mustard slather and caked on the rub!




By imn88fan

Smokin about 225 over 2 chunks of hickory, probably will be making a mop, keep ya updated!


----------



## white cloud (Mar 22, 2008)

It looks real good so far, am looking forward to the pics. They always look, well Bubbalicious. That drum works real good. Just read the post from ?????????? on his newly manufactured drum. Maybe someday I will make one for myself but not until I get up to my dads and pick up the partially finished freezer smoker. I'me thinking of making into a combo (hot/cold smoker) and leave it in the pole barn with exhaust out through the wall.


----------



## bbq bubba (Mar 22, 2008)

Didn't glaze it because i'm gonna re-heat again tomorrow for dinner.
flavor is fantastic, the rub stands up nicely on the ham, may have to try it on some pork!! 





By imn88fan


----------



## capt dan (Mar 22, 2008)

OMG, what time is dinner, I am  3 hrs away, just trying to figure out my easter timetable!
Ham is goood, ham is yummmmyyy!


----------



## bbq enthusiast (Mar 23, 2008)

got to love the drum. boy that looks good.


----------



## desertlites (Mar 23, 2008)

damn that 1 good looking ham there.


----------



## bustedluckbarbq (Mar 23, 2008)

Great lookin' ham!!!!


----------



## bbq bubba (Mar 24, 2008)

Ham was a hit!!
If you haven't tried it, you should!!
MIL's oven ham...




By imn88fan

Double smoked ham.....






All sliced up with mama's cheesy potatoes





By imn88fan

table full of goodies...
Hope ya'll had a great day!!




By imn88fan


----------



## oscarsroost (Mar 24, 2008)

good looking almost taste it


----------



## crewdawg52 (Mar 24, 2008)

Well deserved pat on the back there dude!  Nicely done.....


----------



## white cloud (Mar 24, 2008)

Looks great Bubba as usual.


----------



## peculiarmike (Mar 24, 2008)

Drum corps member wows 'em again!
Mighty fine looking ham Bubba!


----------



## lc in va (Mar 24, 2008)

ham looks great. what kinda of ham does everyone smoke, all I can find is precooked hams, will these work.


----------



## cowgirl (Apr 10, 2009)

Good looking ham Bubba....Now I'm really hungry!!


----------



## jaguarjim (Dec 9, 2012)

I will be smoking one for Christmas and found this post.  Since you have to do your homework before starting a new cook, I am most thankful for SMF and your post with great Q-view.


----------



## kathrynn (Dec 9, 2012)

Doing homework here too. Gorgeous hams!


----------



## blodzoo (Apr 21, 2014)

I just came across this when looking for ideas for something new.  Looks amazing.  I'll try it this weekend.  Thanks


----------



## sharon36 (Jan 25, 2015)

I have a 22 pound Smithfield Hardwood smokes ham that I want to cook in the smoker for Super Bowl Sunday. Does anyone know about how long that would take to smoke and whats the best wood chips to use? (still learning)


----------

